# Beautiful Train-Li Pro-Line switches at ECLSTS with Pics v2



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I am going to try this again as the last thread got trolled to death hopefully it will not happen again.

Axel of Train-Li had several brand new Beautiful switches at the show. They are manufactured in Germany by Theil for Train-Li USA and are being sold as part of the Proline series by Axel. There were several new Curved switches ranging from R3/R2 all the way up to R10/R12's !! There was a very nice WYE switch, with what I think were R7 turnouts. Lastly the was an absolutely gorgeous 3 way switch, am not sure on the turnouts on it but looked to be also R7ish.

These switches were works of art. They are hand made one at a time, not production line stuff, and the quality and detail have to been seen to be appreciated. They are avilable in Brass and Nickled Plated Brass in code 332. The ties are all individually attached to each rail, no strips, and the frogs and pivot points looked perfect. One thing of note that all the ties are made of UV resistant plastic and are securely molded to the rails. While these switches are not cheap you do get what you pay for.

I believe there is about a 3 week lead time on the switches from time of order, and from what I saw they are available in brass and Nickle plated brass (didn't see any Stainless but there may be) These are the best looking switches I have seen. 

Ron

I here are some pictures from Axel of the Nickled Plated Brass switches;


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Could you please place the photos under each other, will make it easier the view 

Thanks


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

They look nice in nickel plate. 

Do you know how the frogs are powered? Did you look underneath? 

Anyway, they look real nice, and I don't think anyone in 332 makes the same thing. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe the tags under the turnouts will answer some of the questions posed previously. The tag in the second photo is a little blurred, but it looks to me like it says 157cm (62") radius and somewhere around 175 cm (69") radius. The tag under the double slip switch in the third photo says 120 cm (47.2") radius, and the tag in the last photo says 200cm (79") radius.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

(comment withdrawn)


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Look great, thanks for posting the photos Ron. Axel only sells top notch stuff.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

Not many double slips in 332 nickel plated to be found elsewhere. 
Excellent quality stuff. I will wait for the prices before coming to any conclusion though. Thiel stuff is traditionally (from Thiel) way over my spending budget.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Quality usually_ is_ a little pricey!


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I have one of the train-li "r7" switches in nickel plated brass: it's an excellent switch in every respect, much much better than the aristo switch it replaced. I'm very glad to see these on the market


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, the metal frogs do have a tab attached on the bottom and can be powered, like the R2 and R3 that Axel sells. 

However, the frog is not just a point like the R2 and R3 but several inches long, no plastic rail!!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

With "longer" switches, comes longer frogs. I know how the frog is powered in the R7 switch, which is of course made by Train Line 45, and these are Theil. 

But, it would be nice to know the "powering" mechanism for the frog and the closure rails, long a bugaboo of outdoor turnouts. We all know about the problems the Aristo #6 has and the USAT #6, so underside pictures or explanation would be helpful. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

When we started out it was our goal to have excellent products for our hobby, becasue their was already enough of the other stuff. Our standard ProLine switches are influenced by us and successive generations receive further modifications. That's true also for the accessories. Let's take the ProDrive. We wanted a DC/DCC drive in one (user configurable) - we now have it. We wanted external triggers - we now have it. On the R7 we wanted powered frogs with out a mechanical micro switch, so I suggested reed switch with a magnet trigger in the push rod. Our standard ProLine switches are production switches, this means an injection molded switch bed and the rest is manual assembly and some hand fine tuning. This allowed for affordable prices for product that is made in Germany.

But not every aspect of our needs can be solved that way, due to lack of volume. While everybody may be on the average interested in 3-4 standard switches in their layout (some have 40-50), double slip, 3-way, and curved switches are very useful but not everybody wants them or plans them. To that degree the Thiel production allows us to offer what we call ProLine custom. Each switch is 100% hand manufactured. Molded rail chairs have a muting post and these mounting posts are pushed into pre-drilled holes into individual HDPE UV resistant ties. Jigs are used to find the correct pre drilling position - tie strip by tie strip. Frogs are casted out of brass (and nickel plated for the NI version), point rails are hinged to their counterparts, which means there is a tongue and groove system. Guard rails are out of metal.

It takes a much longer time to build a ProSwitch-Custom then a ProSwitch. This leads to higher base cost that lead in the end to a 40% higher MSRP if we compare identical switches (R7 to R7 straight). Due to the complexity of curved switches a curved switch is about 50% more than its straight counterpart. And then you have also the specialty switches Double Slip and 3-Way. So much for the pricing explanation, and product and prices will be soon up on our website.

Now to some more technical stuff. All switches are perfectly rewired so that electrical conductivity is available to all the individual rails, without you running your own wires. Why do I say this. I bought once for my layout code 250 3-way switches and there was no electrical wiring at all. So I has to spend time to solder wires from the main rails to the point rails, from the main rails to the frog continuation rails and so on. All of this is being taken care of with solid connection brass strips that are screwed into the rails. The frogs have a tab so that you can power the frogs via external mechanism (such as ProDrive's Accessory switch). The cover plate over the point lever is also cast brass that is painted, so are are guard rails.

All switches are available in Brass and NI versions.

There are 5 different bases versions of curved switches each in a left and right (so a total of 8 Brass and 8 NI variations). From the top we are talking
10' / 7' curved (R10/R7)
6' 4" / 4' 8" curved (R6/R5)
5' 9" / 3' 10" curved (R6/5 / R3)
3' 10" / 3' 5" curved (R3/R2)
3' 10" /2' 5" curved (R3/R1)

There are two Y-switches
10' (R10)
7' (R7)

There are two double slip (crossing switches)
7' (R7)
4' (R3)

And two version of the 3 way which are basically offering a left and a right diversion at about 7' in two ways, left first or right first.

And we are expanding the straight switch line with a R10 left/right switch too.

More information will be soon available through our catalog as well as on the web.

Thanks for everybodies interest.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I might note that the reed switch on the R7 switches is MUCH more substantial than the small reed switches we are used to seeing on chuff pickups for sound cards. 

Instead of a small rod and contact, it looks like a larger flat blade and much more contact surface. 

Axel, I still would appreciate some pictures of how the power is switched to the frog and the closure rails on this new line of switches, the typical weak points as found in the competition. 

Thanks, Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Axel Tillmann on 01 Oct 2010 10:00 AM 
When we started out it was our goal to have excellent products for our hobby, becasue their was already enough of the other stuff. Our standard ProLine switches are influenced by us and successive generations receive further modifications. That's true also for the accessories. Let's take the ProDrive. We wanted a DC/DCC drive in one (user configurable) - we now have it. We wanted external triggers - we now have it. On the R7 we wanted powered frogs with out a mechanical micro switch, so I suggested reed switch with a magnet trigger in the push rod. Our standard ProLine switches are production switches, this means an injection molded switch bed and the rest is manual assembly and some hand fine tuning. This allowed for affordable prices for product that is made in Germany.

But not every aspect of our needs can be solved that way, due to lack of volume. While everybody may be on the average interested in 3-4 standard switches in their layout (some have 40-50), double slip, 3-way, and curved switches are very useful but not everybody wants them or plans them. To that degree the Thiel production allows us to offer what we call ProLine custom. Each switch is 100% hand manufactured. Molded rail chairs have a muting post and these mounting posts are pushed into pre-drilled holes into individual HDPE UV resistant ties. Jigs are used to find the correct pre drilling position - tie strip by tie strip. Frogs are casted out of brass (and nickel plated for the NI version), point rails are hinged to their counterparts, which means there is a tongue and groove system. Guard rails are out of metal.

It takes a much longer time to build a ProSwitch-Custom then a ProSwitch. This leads to higher base cost that lead in the end to a 40% higher MSRP if we compare identical switches (R7 to R7 straight). Due to the complexity of curved switches a curved switch is about 50% more than its straight counterpart. And then you have also the specialty switches Double Slip and 3-Way. So much for the pricing explanation, and product and prices will be soon up on our website.

Now to some more technical stuff. All switches are perfectly rewired so that electrical conductivity is available to all the individual rails, without you running your own wires. Why do I say this. I bought once for my layout code 250 3-way switches and there was no electrical wiring at all. So I has to spend time to solder wires from the main rails to the point rails, from the main rails to the frog continuation rails and so on. All of this is being taken care of with solid connection brass strips that are screwed into the rails. The frogs have a tab so that you can power the frogs via external mechanism (such as ProDrive's Accessory switch). The cover plate over the point lever is also cast brass that is painted, so are are guard rails.

All switches are available in Brass and NI versions.

There are 5 different bases versions of curved switches each in a left and right (so a total of 8 Brass and 8 NI variations). From the top we are talking
10' / 7' curved (R10/R7)
6' 4" / 4' 8" curved (R6/R5)
5' 9" / 3' 10" curved (R6/5 / R3)
3' 10" / 3' 5" curved (R3/R2)
3' 10" /2' 5" curved (R3/R1)

There are two Y-switches
10' (R10)
7' (R7)

There are two double slip (crossing switches)
7' (R7)
4' (R3)

And two version of the 3 way which are basically offering a left and a right diversion at about 7' in two ways, left first or right first.

And we are expanding the straight switch line with a R10 left/right switch too.

More information will be soon available through our catalog as well as on the web.

Thanks for everybodies interest.

If you come out with a true #10 ALL my Aristo and USA switchs will be on Ebay in a flash of a cats ass.







I am one that will spend more for a Quality product even if i cant afford as many as i had.


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Greg, your wish is my command: (Small correction ther screwed tabs and wires depending on the switch types)


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

As with your other products, the "jumpers" are about 4 times as thick as the competition, well done. 

The "screw tabs" look as though they are large surface sliding contacts. Does each point rail stay in contact with it's respective "screw tab" at all times? 

It appears as though there in no "switching" of the closure rails. But it also appears that the frog is not powered, or is it a "split design"? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Those are great looking switches. I too would pay for quality even if I have to wait between purchases to get the money together. With the ones desplayed here we have a geater number of options when planing a layout or siding. 

Hope you are going to be at SWGRRS in Nov. I look forward to seeing these switches in person.

Thanks for your effort to supply us with great switches. 

JJ


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Axel's not planning to attend. I've been beating on him for months, he still has the bruises ha ha!. 

Maybe if this show is a great success, it will make financial success for Axel to drive coast to coast. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Johnn (Jan 5, 2010)

These switchs do look nice but pricey..................But i guess if you want the best you need to pay more.

Johnn


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Yep, yous gets what you pays for.... 

They do look nice. 
John


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 02 Oct 2010 12:05 PM 
Axel's not planning to attend. I've been beating on him for months, he still has the bruises ha ha!. 

Maybe if this show is a great success, it will make financial success for Axel to drive coast to coast. 

Regards, Greg 

AAAAAAAAAAAAA But Axle is networking with other dealers like Eagle Wings Iron Crafts, Maybe he can get some to Dan to display for him ?????????????????? who knows ?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Axel 

Do you have switch motors? Electrical or Manual? 

JJ


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Posted By John J on 03 Oct 2010 02:55 PM 
Hey Axel 

Do you have switch motors? Electrical or Manual? 

JJ 
They have great DCC/DC Prodrive switches and manual ones also, I have 10 of the DCC ones outdoors now for 6 months with no problems.

Here is the link to the switches Train-Li switches

Ron


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

These could solve all of my problems in designing the expansion of my layout. I wish they would put them up on their web site!


----------



## williep99 (Sep 19, 2008)

Are these the ones listed as the ProSwitch on the Train-Li website? I was looking at the Nickel plated option to somewhat blend in to my Aristo stainless track.

Thank You, Bill


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes. 

I have some nickel-plated switches from Axel. The plating quality is quite high, from my perspective, better than the short-lived LGB nickle plated track. 

Regards, Greg


----------

